# طلب مساعده لانشاء مصنع فلين eps



## ابوعامرعادل (9 سبتمبر 2011)

بعد التحيه ارجو المساعده لانشاء مصنع صغير لانتاج البوليسترين (الواح عزل) ارجو التواصل على


----------

